# SOS From Texas Offers Organic Cotton Pocket T-Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

SOS From Texas, a manufacturer of 100% certified organic cotton apparel, offers a men’s pocket T-shirt, style PT100, which is made of 5.75-ounce fabric that is only washed, not bleached so it is the creamy, natural color of cotton in the field. It has a crew neck and hemmed short sleeves. All hems are double-needle stitched for added durability. Sizes range from adult small through 2XL. 

All SOS From Texas apparel is grown, knit, cut, and sewn in the United States. Its farm is regularly inspected to ensure it is meeting the highest standards for organic certification. The company offers apparel for infants through adults in basic styles. To see the complete line, go to SOS From Texas : Organic cotton clothing. For more information, contact S.O.S From Texas at (806) 256-2033 or by e-mail [email protected].


----------

